# Delta 34-670 Table Saw



## Wookiee (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a Delta 34-670 table saw. I am going through drive belts about one per year after only light-moderate use. I've replaced the bushings, and I don't see anything visibly defective in the belt area.

I'm at a loss as to why these belts are wearing down to smooth so quickly. I'm starting to think it might be better to stop investing in belts, and just invest in a better, newer saw?

Please o'wise ones, help, if possible...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think with more tinkering you could fix the problem. More than likely the problem isn't bushing but the two pulleys are not in proper alignment with each other. That would put far more wear on the belt than a problem with the arbor.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> I think with more tinkering you could fix the problem. More than likely the problem isn't bushing but the two pulleys are not in proper alignment with each other. That would put far more wear on the belt than a problem with the arbor.


+1 here


----------



## Wookiee (Sep 29, 2013)

Any words of wisdom on how to get the pulleys properly aligned?

Thank you SO much for sharing!


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Alignment can generally be done with a good straight edge.










Inspect both pulleys for any bends, warps, cracks or any other deformations. If in doubt replace them with the same size.
The arbor, being fixed will only have a bit of adjustment along the shaft. The motor might have a parallel or axial misalignment & should be easy to resolve.

Good luck & hope this helps.

..Jon..


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

+1 with what has been said. If you don't have room for a straight edge you could also try a string pulled tightly across the two pulleys, but the straight edge is the best way.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

J Thomas said:


> Alignment can generally be done with a good straight edge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that could have been illustrated any better. :thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

IIRC, the 34-670 uses a universal motor with a smalled cogged timing style belt. Does your saw look like this?


----------



## Bastien (Apr 3, 2013)

Are you cutting unusually thick/hard wood, or possibly with a dull blade?


----------

